# Scarlett Johansson to star as Motoko in Ghost in the Shell



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 6, 2015)

​
​​She's a great actress no denying that but this means one thing; Johansson's showing what nature has given her. ​ 
Edit: Dammit, I screwed up the title.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 6, 2015)

More Hollywood whitewashing? Yay!


----------



## Gahars (Jan 8, 2015)

One of the writers for The Cape is on this? That's a good sign. The only good thing that came out of that show were a couple of jokes on Community.



Anyway... so, what, this is still set in Japan but Scarlett Johansson is the lead? For what purpose? I mean, I get that they're just using an existing brand name for a quick buck, but this seems especially pointless.

But hey, Dragonball Evolution was a slam dunk, right?


----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2015)

Gahars said:


> But hey, Dragonball Evolution was a slam dunk, right?


DBE was a clusterfuck no matter how you look at it. The fact that a superpowered alien space weremonkey was played by a white guy instead of an Asian was the _least_ of its problems.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm going to be that guy and say I liked The Cape.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 8, 2015)

Veho said:


> DBE was a clusterfuck no matter how you look at it. The fact that a superpowered alien space weremonkey was played by a white guy instead of an Asian was the _least_ of its problems.


 

Of course, but if you're going to adapt a popular manga/anime series after Dragonball Evolution, you'd think you'd want to do as much as you can to distance yourself from a flop of that magnitude.

At the end of the day, it's pretty obvious Scarlett Johansson is getting slapped in not because she's the best fit for the character (Emily Blunt would probably be a better fit), but because she's popular right now and the people behind the project don't seem to care. It's not evil or anything, just kind of lazy.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 8, 2015)

Gahars said:


> Of course, but if you're going to adapt a popular manga/anime series after Dragonball Evolution, you'd think you'd want to do as much as you can to distance yourself from a flop of that magnitude.
> 
> At the end of the day, it's pretty obvious Scarlett Johansson is getting slapped in not because she's the best fit for the character (Emily Blunt would probably be a better fit), but because she's popular right now and the people behind the project don't seem to care. It's not evil or anything, just kind of lazy.


Should of used Jennifer Lawrence she is perfect for any movie













(Jk)


----------



## yusuo (Jan 8, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Should of used Jennifer Lawrence she is perfect for any movie
> 
> (Jk)


 
Oh dear, Jennifer Lawrence for the majority of her roles is a plastic actress, with very little emotion or the same emotion displayed in alot of her movies. Mind you Johansson isn't any better.


----------



## Engert (Jan 9, 2015)

Her tits are kind of small. Not a good fit for this movie


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> More Hollywood whitewashing? Yay!


 
The fucking IMDb boards are all filled with pissed off fans as they're seeing their favourite characters be rebooted with White or Black actors as if it's the end of the world, for fuck sakes, what matters is their performance not the cast primarily.

Scarlett Johansson is a damn good looking woman and she's more than fitting to play Motoko.

Oh yeah, rumour has it that James Bond is going to be blackwashed.. lol. I'd watch James Bond with Idris Elba!


----------

